# Insulating cracks around a door?



## wahoowad (Jan 10, 2010)

I have a double hung door that I rarely open. I might open it once or twice a year. It is there more for looks and doesn't really flow as an access door in/out of the house. It has some small spots where the door seal has either broken down or for whatever reason lets a little stream of cold air in. I want to seal it up without opening the door (door is hard to open, harder to close) and replacing the entire seal. I didn't want to squirt a bead of caulk in as that would possibly be problematic the next time I tear it open and try to close. I'm thinking of pulling a cottonball apart and stuff it in there. Any better ideas?


----------



## Vic99 (Jan 11, 2010)

If space is big enough, carefully cut up a piece of insulation foam board into a long strip or two.  Make it a bit wider than you need and see if you can get it in there.  Shave a bit here and there as needed.

Cotton will just slow the air down a bit, won't really block it.

Or, if you are not worried about the paint or the finish on the door, use that wide, sticky packaging tape for where the door and frame meet.  Not a great insulator, but it will stop air flow dead.

Good luck.


----------



## Gooserider (Jan 11, 2010)

There is one of the caulking / weather stripping outfits that makes a strip caulk that is sort of like strings of modeling clay - it is pretty easy to shove into cracks and gaps, and stays there, but doesn't adhere, so that the next time you open the door it will fall or peel off...  Can't remember the name of the stuff off hand, but it is fairly cheap, and anyplace with a good line of insulating products should have it.

Gooserider


----------



## szmaine (Jan 11, 2010)

I have used foam backer rod for this application on our front door and for other cracks.
Its soft enough to stuff in a crack, and stays put. Use a butter knife, putty knife, or other slim gadget to tuck it in there.
Comes in a variety of diameters but if you get something a little too fat it cuts easily with scizzors.

http://www.bestmaterials.com/images/backer-rod-colors.jpg

Easily found at Home Depot, Loews etc


----------

